# Reptile One Viv Setup Questions



## rainmonitors (May 21, 2019)

Looking at buying a 120x60x60cm wooden Reptile One viv, but saw one in store and having doubts. It's mesh looks really thick, does UVB or heat penetrate well through it? I saw it had two holes on top for light fixtures, but I'm using an Arcadia UVB tube fixture and either a CHE or Intense Basking Spot for heating, and idk how I would fit both into two holes. I don't want to use a UVB compact bulb on one side, and a heating on the other, as I want one side to be heat AND light, and the other to be cool AND dark.
What would you recommend for heating and lighting for a viv like this? Is it fine to have either heating or UVB on top of the thick mesh? Should I just go with a MVB? This is all for an adult Western Blue Tongue.
I would prefer not to use a heat mat for this viv, as I like having a basking light for blue tongues, and I would rather 'thermostatically control' a bulb via distance from basking site, than actually buying a thermostat for a heat mat.
Thanks in advance for any and all advice.


----------



## nuttylizardguy (May 23, 2019)

I don't use ANY REPTILE ONE products , and have not seen their vivs except online.

Best advice I can give is DO NOT USE REPTILE ONE BRANDED UVB globes, or UVB tubes, or UVA incandescent basking globe or MVBs (if they have them), they a very dodgey Chinese made clones.

Do not mount your UVB or MVB or UVA light sources ONTOP a mesh lid. The mesh will block close to 50% of the UV (refer to UK UV report). Mouth any UV sources UNDER the mesh lid.


----------



## rainmonitors (May 24, 2019)

nuttylizardguy said:


> I don't use ANY REPTILE ONE products , and have not seen their vivs except online.
> 
> Best advice I can give is DO NOT USE REPTILE ONE BRANDED UVB globes, or UVB tubes, or UVA incandescent basking globe or MVBs (if they have them), they a very dodgey Chinese made clones.
> 
> Do not mount your UVB or MVB or UVA light sources ONTOP a mesh lid. The mesh will block close to 50% of the UV (refer to UK UV report). Mouth any UV sources UNDER the mesh lid.



huh, thought they were an Aussie brand. I prefer to use Zoo Med or Arcadia products, but only Reptile One does 120x60cm vivs. I would love to mount the UVB under the mesh, but I'm really not sure how. thanks for the advice!


----------



## Bl69aze (May 24, 2019)

reptile one is an Australian company. sounds like you're using spin-off products found on eBay.


----------



## dragonlover1 (May 24, 2019)

If you're buying a wooden viv, how does it have a mesh lid? Where are you located? find a local enclosure builder to make a custom enclosure. Much cheaper and made the way you like it. I get all mine custom made and no pet shop ripoff prices. Plus Melamine holds the heat better than glass. We have a western bluey in a similar size melamine


----------



## nuttylizardguy (May 24, 2019)

Bl69aze said:


> reptile one is an Australian company. sounds like you're using spin-off products found on eBay.


Yeh …. seen that claim before about certain UV globes sold by that big Ebay seller in Sydney and a few others who simply buy in bulk from Chinese manufacturers who make clones but do it on the cheap and simply rebox the product.

Your best indicator is price . If it's a lot cheaper than say Exo Terra , Zoo Med or Arcadia , that tells you all you need to know about the quality of manufacture IMO.


----------



## rainmonitors (May 25, 2019)

dragonlover1 said:


> If you're buying a wooden viv, how does it have a mesh lid? Where are you located? find a local enclosure builder to make a custom enclosure. Much cheaper and made the way you like it. I get all mine custom made and no pet shop ripoff prices. Plus Melamine holds the heat better than glass. We have a western bluey in a similar size melamine



my bad, i thought it was wooden but it's melamine https://reptileone.com.au/products/housing/46166bk
i would very much like to have a custom made enclosure, but i can't find any second hand/new ones for sale atm, and i can't wait much longer for a custom built one, since i assume it takes like a month. i also don't know of any custom enclosure builders in the perth area
my blue tongue has been 'babysitted' for a few months now and don't want to burden his foster carer for much longer, so i really need this enclosure in the next fortnight
[doublepost=1558715737,1558715640][/doublepost]from images and seeing the viv in store, i can't find a way to mount the uvb tube inside the enclosure and i have no concept of handiness. i would probably drill off my fingers trying to make my own mount inside the enclosure


----------



## dragonlover1 (May 25, 2019)

most people don't use real wood anymore (I prefer it) melamine is the only thing available even though it's rubbish that can't get wet. that's a stupid design, I don't understand why they put a mesh roof on it ; all the heat escapes. Vents in the end are enough for airflow. 
You cant put UV on top of the mesh as mesh cuts UV by up to 80%, if you can get a 70W or maybe 80W MVB put it inside 125W would be too hot for that size. Experiment with temps, you'll probably need to partially cover the roof to keep heat in.


----------



## nuttylizardguy (May 25, 2019)

dragonlover1 said:


> most people don't use real wood anymore (I prefer it) melamine is the only thing available even though it's rubbish that can't get wet. that's a stupid design, I don't understand why they put a mesh roof on it ; all the heat escapes. Vents in the end are enough for airflow.
> You cant put UV on top of the mesh as mesh cuts UV by up to 80%, if you can get a 70W or maybe 80W MVB put it inside 125W would be too hot for that size. Experiment with temps, you'll probably need to partially cover the roof to keep heat in.



Yep , companies think a mesh lid is good design, only good from the point of view of cost to make the enclosures.

A 4ft x 2ft x 2ft tank will loose 80W to 120W of heat simply because all the warmed air is immediately lost and ends up creating a thin toasty layer at the room's ceiling, this is high school science people , any year 7 kid can tell you that warm air rises . (because it's density is lower than cool air).

A 6mm mesh will block 40% of the UV , flymesh will block 50% of the UV. This is easy to work out simply by knowing the thickness of the wire and the size of the weave.
[doublepost=1558774354,1558773634][/doublepost]


rainmonitors said:


> my bad, i thought it was wooden but it's melamine https://reptileone.com.au/products/housing/46166bk
> i would very much like to have a custom made enclosure, but i can't find any second hand/new ones for sale atm, and i can't wait much longer for a custom built one, since i assume it takes like a month. i also don't know of any custom enclosure builders in the perth area
> my blue tongue has been 'babysitted' for a few months now and don't want to burden his foster carer for much longer, so i really need this enclosure in the next fortnight
> [doublepost=1558715737,1558715640][/doublepost]from images and seeing the viv in store, i can't find a way to mount the uvb tube inside the enclosure and i have no concept of handiness. i would probably drill off my fingers trying to make my own mount inside the enclosure



Call your local Bunnings (ask for the trade desk) , you can order plywood cut to size for a very small fee per cut (they'll even deliver to your home).
Then all you need is some timber to do the trim , some woodscrews , and cupboard vents (the slip in types , either round or rectangular) , and an jigsaw to cut holes , a hole saw (round) for the electric drill and some glass sliding door slots (http://www.cowdroy.co.nz/uploads/MK11.pdf). A few hours in the shed and you have a nice solid viv that will last for many years. If you are not handy , call in the local chippy or handyman-for-hire , likely only take them a couple of hours to do the job for you .

The Reptile One tank has a mesh lid - easy to hand a fluorescent light for a T8 or T5 UVB tube under this , all you need is some string or ziptries or cableties (slip through the mesh and form 2 loose loops , slip the hood into the loose loops , then tighten , job done).


----------



## rainmonitors (May 28, 2019)

nuttylizardguy said:


> The Reptile One tank has a mesh lid - easy to hand a fluorescent light for a T8 or T5 UVB tube under this , all you need is some string or ziptries or cableties (slip through the mesh and form 2 loose loops , slip the hood into the loose loops , then tighten , job done).



cool i'll try that out, thanks

is there any risk of using a heat globe at roughly 50cm height without a wire cage, for terrestrial species like blue tongues?


----------



## nuttylizardguy (May 29, 2019)

rainmonitors said:


> cool i'll try that out, thanks
> 
> is there any risk of using a heat globe at roughly 50cm height without a wire cage, for terrestrial species like blue tongues?



If there is any chance of the skink reaching it , even if means standing up on his hind legs and tail , he will do it . BTs are very inquisitive.

If in doubt , invest in a wire cage.


----------



## dragonlover1 (May 29, 2019)

rainmonitors said:


> is there any risk of using a heat globe at roughly 50cm height without a wire cage, for terrestrial species like blue tongues?



We have a 5 stack with various skinks in it. They have never touched or tried to touch the lights so I think you'll be pretty safe


----------



## rainmonitors (May 30, 2019)

nuttylizardguy said:


> If there is any chance of the skink reaching it , even if means standing up on his hind legs and tail , he will do it . BTs are very inquisitive.
> 
> If in doubt , invest in a wire cage.





dragonlover1 said:


> We have a 5 stack with various skinks in it. They have never touched or tried to touch the lights so I think you'll be pretty safe



thanks, just checked out the viv in store again today and figured out how to install a uvb tube by asking a worker. duh should've just tried asking in the first place lol
since they're getting the wire cages in stock that'll work with the viv, and they're not too expensive, i'll set up one. wanna be doubley careful with something as hot as a CHE
thanks for the advice guys : )
whilst i can't be building or getting people to build me an enclosure this time, i think the Reptile One viv will work perfectly, just quite a bit pricey!


----------



## dragonlover1 (May 30, 2019)

I'm glad you have a solution, but all us oldtimers know petshops charge like wounded bulls. After all the time in the hobby we have worked out ways to cut costs. Check out your crackbook groups and see if you can find enclosure builders,food suppliers etc. They are everywhere, build up a list of contacts for future reference.Good luck with your bluey


----------

